# Amplifier Wiring MKIV Jetta Monsoon amp to JL Audio amp



## napak3 (Mar 14, 2004)

*HELP w/ Amplifier Wiring MKIV Jetta Monsoon amp to JL Audio amp*

Currently, I have a Kenwood audio deck wired to my Monsoon sound system.

My plan: JL Audio Component Speakers
http://www.jlaudio.com/c2-650-car-audio-c2-speaker-systems-99617

& JL Audio 5-channel Amplifier 
http://www.jlaudio.com/xd700-5-car-audio-xd-amplifiers-98264

My question is how to I rewire the 2 harnesses going into the Monsoon Amp to the JL Amp? I am trying to get rid of my Monsoon amp, and have all my speakers and potential subwoofer running from the JL Amp.

I saw this link http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?676392

1. So the Green Amp Connector is the output to speakers, so I rewire those wires to the respective inputs on the JL Amp, correct?

2. But what about the wires coming from the Gray Amp Connector? They are the speaker level input coming from the headunit. How do I rewire the wires from the gray connector, and do I need to do that? Would I need to rewire these even after using interconnect audio RCA cables to connect the Kenwood headunit to the JL Amp? 

Any help would be appreciated! Yes, I am a newb. :facepalm:


----------



## napak3 (Mar 14, 2004)

Help?


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

napak3 said:


> Help?


Personally, I'd just rewire the car, remove the factory amp, you can still mount the XD in the factory location to save room.


----------



## napak3 (Mar 14, 2004)

I was seriously considering this. What changes would I need to make with the harness connecting my kenwood headunit to the car's audio harness? I'm assuming the car's harness runs wires to both green and gray connectors?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

napak3 said:


> I was seriously considering this. What changes would I need to make with the harness connecting my kenwood headunit to the car's audio harness? I'm assuming the car's harness runs wires to both green and gray connectors?


In my old mk4 GTI w/ monsoon I put an aftermarket head unit in, aftermarket 4 channel amp where the old monsoon was, and new component speakers to replace the stock monsoon speakers.

I reused the factory wiring for the speaker wiring coming from the monsoon amp location.

I ran new RCA's from the new headunit to the amp.

The amp was a class D amp made by Alpine...so I reused the monsoon's power wires instead of dragging high awg wire from the battery. In retrospect I should throw a 1F capacitor next to the amp this time.

I put the component speaker crossover networks next to the amp.


...as to your question.

One connector has most of its wires going to the headunit location

One connector has most of its wires going to the speakers


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Even if a class D, I highly do NOT recommend using the factory monsoon power wiring. All you need to run is an 8 awg power wire, it's so easy in these cars it's not even funny.

I ran 2 awg in my car, right down the middle w no issue, so 8 awg, which is significantly smaller is so easy.

Anyways, Run new 16 awg wiring to the new speakers, rcas and remote from the headunit back to the amp, power and ground. The door boots are extremely easy to get through.

One of the plugs is the input, one is the output. Remove the monsoon, leave the factory wiring there (in case you ever want to reutrn to stock), install the new amp w new wiring, good to go.


----------



## napak3 (Mar 14, 2004)

Thank you for all the replies. :thumbup:


----------



## napak3 (Mar 14, 2004)

I have several external units such as external Bluetooth, external Navigation, and HD Radio modules that will be in the passenger foot well. Ive seen people mount these units (to organize everything) on a piece of plastic. Is it really PLASTIC that they mount these units on or is it some other type of material?


----------



## napak3 (Mar 14, 2004)

Another stupid question:

I'm planning on running new speaker wire. I've been told to run the speaker wire and power wire from the battery on different sides of the car But, if I'm going to run speaker wire from speakers on left side of car and speakers on right side of car to the amp in the back, I would still have to have to run the power wire either on the left or right side of car, which would run parallel with either the speaker wire from either the left side or right side?

Clearly, I am a bit confused. Any help?


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

napak3 said:


> Another stupid question:
> 
> I'm planning on running new speaker wire. I've been told to run the speaker wire and power wire from the battery on different sides of the car But, if I'm going to run speaker wire from speakers on left side of car and speakers on right side of car to the amp in the back, I would still have to have to run the power wire either on the left or right side of car, which would run parallel with either the speaker wire from either the left side or right side?
> 
> Clearly, I am a bit confused. Any help?


Easy solution, run the power down the middle, especially the size wire you need it'll be really easy.


----------

